# tv sports etc package



## morlandg (Jun 8, 2008)

Has anyone heard of / experience of the company that offers a complete sky package and eutelsat and nilesat sports packages for a total monthly subscription of 25 euros for all three? skynettv
G


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Paying for TV for well below the actual subscriber rate (SkyUK full package is £50 per month!) should be treated with care.

It / they will not be an official provider.


----------



## morlandg (Jun 8, 2008)

I heed your warning Sat. It is good advice. I was wondering if anyone had subscribed to them and if so what were their experiences.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Nilestat is an Egyptian station... we in Egypt who paid locally for outside satellite cannot receive it because quite simply Egypt did not pass the money on to the broadcasters.


----------

